# New power on my AC Mallet



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Today at the Adobe Mountain Railroad Park in north Phoenix there was a train swap meet. I went out to run my newly powered AristoCraft Mallet with my beer train. A couple of weeks ago Stan Cedarleaf, of decal fame, helped me put batteries and a Revo system in a box car to go behind the mallet. 

The Arizona Garden Railroad Society was kind enough to let me run on their large and excellent layout at the park. The engine pulled 13 cars for almost 2 hours. When I packed up after 2 hours there was no noticeable loss of power in the batteries. I was very impressed and pleased with the new power system.


Here are some pictures of this morning's run.














































The AGRS members were very hospitable to a stranger and I was made to feel most welcome. Thanks a lot guys.

Chuck N 


PS and nobody laughed at my pulling a train of 1:24 cars behind a 1:29 Mallet.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Lucky you. No wonder you like to winter in Phoenix. Isn't it nice to be near an expert like Stan to help with conversions. I envy you. Nice looking train also. I'm looking forward to talking with Stan next week at the ECLSTS.

Have fun.

Doc


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking the new power was a new motor?? Thanks for the photos.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don and Marty:

Thanks for the comments.

Don have fun at East Coast and do some stimulation of the economy.

Marty, battery and RC is fairly new to me. I am all track power both in Virginia and here in Arizona. I have one other battery and RC locomotive and that is an Accucraft K-28. I converted these two engines so I could run them out at Dr. and Mrs Rivet's narrow and standard gauge steam/spark ups, and other layouts that don't have track power.


I'm looking forward to having the Mallet pull my 28 car DM&IR iron ore train at Jim's. 


Cheers,

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck 
You may as well head over here in Sept. Love to see those ore cars pulling the Highline Grade.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

I will try to brainwash Chuck into a field trip to Nebraska. I have seen your layout and would love to run on it. Unfortunately everything I have with batteries is 1:20.3. 

Retirement looms. 

V/r


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It'll do LOTS more than 13 cars.

I love mine.

(I mistyped and said, "I lobe mine." hehe)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby:

So far I've pulled 28 DM&IR iron ore cars (LGB) and a caboose without any problems. That was on track power before I (Stan) converted it to Revo and battery. That was also on a on a layout with 10' diameter curves.


Chuck


----------

